# Chinchilla and Rabbit flooring?



## thomaspeace (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi, I've got a chinchilla a Mini Rex rabbit and a Chinese water dragon (got him last month) 

Anyway, they've made an absolute mess of the carpet in my room and I was going to get laminate or vinyl so they can't rip it up (and also accidents will be sorted out easier) 
So, just wondering have any of you ever kept any of these animals in a room with vinyl (lino) or laminate flooring? I'm a little scared they'll be skidding all over the place and hurt themselves?

I know they're not exactly 'exotic mammals' but this is really the only place to ask this kind of stuff. It seems a stupid little worry but I can't have them skidding around and hurting themselves.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

A chin will chew through lino in minutes, so if you have either, I would go for laminate - they will still chew it though! The chin will probably be fine on laminate, but I would think your rabbit and dragon might scrabble and slip a lot.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

My chinchilla's are good on wooden floors, and laminate, not sure about rabbits though!

The chinchilla's still bite the skirting board though, nothing can stop them! :lol2:


----------



## thomaspeace (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks! It was mainly the chinchilla I was worried about, as when I take him downstairs where we have laminate he ends up in the mechanics of the reclining sofas so I don't see him hoping around it it, whereas the rabbit's more likely to hop around and he isn't that bad on it, although stays on the rug. As for the dragon, well he prefers the curtain to the floor at the moment, and with the trees I'm getting when he's big enough to roam around freely, I think that should sort him. 

I'll reconsider if he's going to chew through the lino then, the rabbit's the main one for chewing the carpet and the chinchilla normally just carries on his work, rather than making messes of his own.

I'll probably get laminate then, I don't mind a few chips in the wood, and it can't be anywhere near as bad as the carpet!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

My chins wrecked the carpet, skirting boards, chewed the plaster down to the brick and the wallpaper up about 18 inches from the floor. Gotta love em!

I think chins just don't like sharp edges - would much rather have nice curves


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

My bunnies live in a room with lino floor but they have blankets to help with any skidding. They could injure themselves if they were having a mad scat around and there was stuff to crash into. My chinchillas aren't permanantly out of their cages but don't seem to skid as much, probably because their paws aren't as furry, they will chew though. My bunnies leave the skirting board alone


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Chins will also have a tendancy to chew electric cable! Fortunately for us it was one that wasnt plugged in but they absolutely LOVE the skirting boards :banghead:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

paulajo said:


> Chins will also have a tendancy to chew electric cable! Fortunately for us it was one that wasnt plugged in but they absolutely LOVE the skirting boards :banghead:


and plaster and door frames, curtains wall paper and anything else they find along the way:lol2:


----------



## thomaspeace (Jun 26, 2011)

I know, my chinchilla managed to totally wreck the dressing table, and I don't remember the last time I read a book without having it attacked by both the rabbit and chinchilla.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> and plaster and door frames, curtains wall paper and anything else they find along the way:lol2:


my young lop was running around proudly with a piece of wall paper in her mouth the other day :lol2:


----------

